# 13 gennaio: accordo Bee-Fininvest, closing entro due settimane.



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

Aggiornato

*Bellinazzo:"Speriamo di essere alla svolta definitva. Domani la delegazione Finivest partirà per la Cina. Ci sarà l'incontro con Mr Bee ed i suoi 2-3 partner cinesi. Si dovrà trovare l'intesa sulla base del 48%. Ma c'è un'alta cordata che fa riferimento ad Alibaba, di proprietà di Jack Ma e proprietaria del Guangzhou, guarda caso l'ex club di Marcello Lippi. Siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Si tratta di uscire dall'equivoco. O si chiude con Mr Bee o si cercano nuovi acquirenti e si ricomincia daccapo. Si preferisce proprio la pista Mr Bee perchè con Jack Ma si ricomincerebbe tutto dall'inizio. In queste ore si è ipotizzata la vendita della maggioranza ma si è deciso di restare al 48% e poi per la quotazione in borsa. Ciò che è certo è che ora siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Anche per le dinamiche commerciali di sviluppo del brand in Cina".*



Bellinazzo, pochi secondi fa, sul suo blog:

"Sono *giorni cruciali per il futuro del Milan*. Domani una delegazione Fininvest andrà a Shenzen, in Cina. *Obiettivo? Chiudere definitivamente l'accordo* per il passaggio del 48% del Milan alla cordata di Bee, per poi lasciare il lavoro burocratico agli avvocati in modo da effettuare il* closing entro poi due settimane*.
Gli ultimi sono stati giorni fondamentali, in cui addirittura si è paventata *l'ipotesi del passaggio 100% delle quote del Milan*, salvo poi ritornare all'accordo sul 48%.

Ma a Shenzhen (sede di una delle 3 borse valori della Cina), la strada è aperta anche ad una* seconda cordata*. Si parla di *Huawei*, gigante della telecomunicazione e già partner del Milan; o del colosso dell'e-commerce *Alibaba*, già proprietario del Guangzhou.

_Bellinazzo sarà ospite a Tutti Convocati (trasmissione di Radio 24) alle 14:40, dove approfondirà la questione.
Aggiornamenti a seguire


Aggiornamento 1


_*Bellinazzo ha aggiornato il suo articolo on line. Ecco alcune specificazioni in riferimento alla seconda cordata: "Tra le società locali di maggior spessore troviamo il gigante delle telecomunicazioni Huawei, peraltro già partner del Milan dal novembre 2013, ma al momento si tratta di una semplice suggestione. Mr Bee, infatti, nella sua cordata ha due-tre partner cinesi intenzionati a chiudere il prima possibile, anche in considerazione dei tempi già abbastanza dilatati che ha assunto la trattativa. Inoltre si parla inoltre di un possibile inserimento del colosso dell’e-commerce Alibaba, già attivo nel mondo del calcio avendo acquistato il Guangzhou Evergrande*


----------



## kolao95 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mah, speriamo bene.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ancora dovevano trovare l'accordo????


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ancora dovevano trovare l'accordo????



Bellinazzo ha scritto per chiudere l'accordo. Evidentemente c'erano ancora questioni aperte. 
Vediamo che succede


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2016)

Quindi, queste dovrebbero essere le CLAMOROSE novità annunciate da Tutti Convocati?


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ma non ho capito il fatto della seconda cordata  Nel senso che che se la giocano Bee/Huawei/Alibaba o che oltre a Bee, un'altra quota viene venduta a un'altra cordata?

Ma poi com'è possibile che si è paventata l'ipotesi della cessione totale delle quote? Con quali soldi?


----------



## koti (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi, queste dovrebbero essere le CLAMOROSE novità annunciate da Tutti Convocati?


Infatti, è sempre la stessa roba. Tra qualche giorno/settimana salteranno fuori problemi che allungheranno ancora la trattativa. Film già visto.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (12 Gennaio 2016)

dai dai dai... non prendeteci in giro!


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo ha scritto per chiudere l'accordo. Evidentemente c'erano ancora questioni aperte.
> Vediamo che succede



Accordo economico da quello che ho capito, dato che prima si parlava addirittura del 100%. Ma allora la manfrina che era tutto fatto di settembre?? Ma lol, questi ne sanno meno di noi mi sa.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito il fatto della seconda cordata  Nel senso che che se la giocano Bee/Huawei/Alibaba o che oltre a Bee, un'altra quota viene venduta a un'altra cordata?
> 
> Ma poi com'è possibile che si è paventata l'ipotesi della cessione totale delle quote? Con quali soldi?



secondo me come seconda cordata per un eventuale altra percentuale del Milan. Il che sarebbe ottimo per noi.


----------



## alcyppa (12 Gennaio 2016)

Certo....certo


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ma magari Huawei ed Alibaba. Magari...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi sono stati giorni fondamentali, in cui addirittura si è paventata *l'ipotesi del passaggio 100% delle quote del Milan*, salvo poi ritornare all'accordo sul 48%.



Se fosse vero, questo passaggio è importante.. significa che c'è disponibilità verso una cessione totale, qualora ci fossero le condizioni... altro che Milan affare di cuore.

Potrebbe esserci non solo Bee in ballo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo, pochi secondi fa, sul suo blog:
> 
> "Sono *giorni cruciali per il futuro del Milan*. Domani una delegazione Fininvest andrà a Shenzen, in Cina. *Obiettivo? Chiudere definitivamente l'accordo* per il passaggio del 48% del Milan alla cordata di Bee, per poi lasciare il lavoro burocratico agli avvocati in modo da effettuare il* closing entro poi due settimane*.
> Gli ultimi sono stati giorni fondamentali, in cui addirittura si è paventata *l'ipotesi del passaggio 100% delle quote del Milan*, salvo poi ritornare all'accordo sul 48%.
> ...



Finalmente ci siamo. Speriamo bene!



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> secondo me come seconda cordata per un eventuale altra percentuale del Milan. Il che sarebbe ottimo per noi.



Oppure al posto di Bee. Questo non è chiaro. Ma una cosa è chiara: nelle ultime settimane nessuno sapeva che Alibaba e Huawei stavano trattando per acquistarci. Quindi è stata portata avanti (in segretezza) una trattativa anche con loro, probabilmente dopo che è scaduta l'esclusiva con Bee.


----------



## kollaps (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo, pochi secondi fa, sul suo blog:
> 
> "Sono *giorni cruciali per il futuro del Milan*. Domani una delegazione Fininvest andrà a Shenzen, in Cina. *Obiettivo? Chiudere definitivamente l'accordo* per il passaggio del 48% del Milan alla cordata di Bee, per poi lasciare il lavoro burocratico agli avvocati in modo da effettuare il* closing entro poi due settimane*.
> Gli ultimi sono stati giorni fondamentali, in cui addirittura si è paventata *l'ipotesi del passaggio 100% delle quote del Milan*, salvo poi ritornare all'accordo sul 48%.
> ...



Una cosa è certa: a Gennaio si cede.
E l'arrivo imminente di Lippi non penso sia dettato esclusivamente dall'amicizia con Galliani e Berlusconi


----------



## Gekyn (12 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo finisca questo incubo, mi hanno prosciugato................


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Finalmente ci siamo. Speriamo bene!
> 
> 
> 
> Oppure al posto di Bee. Questo non è chiaro. Ma una cosa è chiara: nelle ultime settimane nessuno sapeva che Alibaba e Huawei stavano trattando per acquistarci. Quindi è stata portata avanti (in segretezza) una trattativa anche con loro, probabilmente dopo che è scaduta l'esclusiva con Bee.


Magari con questi risultati il nano ha capito che è meglio mollare, e quindi oltre Mr Bee sta trattando con Alibaba e Huawei per la restante percentuale??? Ok sto sognando....


----------



## kollaps (12 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Magari con questi risultati il nano ha capito che è meglio mollare, e quindi oltre Mr Bee sta trattando con Alibaba e Huawei per la restante percentuale??? Ok sto sognando....



Ma Alibaba e Huawei (MAGARI) non potrebbero essere entrati in cordata con Bee andando a sostituire i famosi investitori "che si erano tirati indietro" ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ma Alibaba e Huawei (MAGARI) non potrebbero essere entrati in cordata con Bee andando a sostituire i famosi investitori "che si erano tirati indietro" ?



Certo può essere anche questo. Non è ancora chiaro il loro coinvolgimento.


----------



## folletto (12 Gennaio 2016)

Alibaba? Troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mi è tornata un po' di hype con quei nomi.
Non so se sbollire l'entusiasmo prima che sia tardi, o se crederci un po'.


----------



## kollaps (12 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi è tornata un po' di hype con quei nomi.
> Non so se sbollire l'entusiasmo prima che sia tardi, o se crederci un po'.



E' il dilemma che ci portiamo dietro da quest'estate 
Speriamo si risolva una volta per tutte


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ma Alibaba e Huawei (MAGARI) non potrebbero essere entrati in cordata con Bee andando a sostituire i famosi investitori "che si erano tirati indietro" ?



In teoria si, però da come scrive Bellinazzo e anche lo stesso Festa sarebbe una cordata a parte. Informandomi sulla rete, possiedono altre squadre, anche piccole quotazioni, questo perché hanno un fondo parallelo da investire esclusivamente per le partnership sportive. Per cui io non escluderei una piccola percentuale ad Alibaba oppure alla stessa Huawei, oltre quella di Bee e la sua cordata.


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo, pochi secondi fa, sul suo blog:
> 
> "Sono *giorni cruciali per il futuro del Milan*. Domani una delegazione Fininvest andrà a Shenzen, in Cina. *Obiettivo? Chiudere definitivamente l'accordo* per il passaggio del 48% del Milan alla cordata di Bee, per poi lasciare il lavoro burocratico agli avvocati in modo da effettuare il* closing entro poi due settimane*.
> Gli ultimi sono stati giorni fondamentali, in cui addirittura si è paventata *l'ipotesi del passaggio 100% delle quote del Milan*, salvo poi ritornare all'accordo sul 48%.
> ...



invito tutti a farsi una camomilla, sta farsa dura da 1 anno, impossibile ormai crederci ancora, servono comunicati UFFICIALI dove si annuncia il PASSAGGIO DI QUOTE AZIONARIE, non fantomatiche trattative esclusive ecc.., il resto è solo un modo per farci dimenticare la quarta annata di fila anonima che sta disintegrando l'ac milan s.p.a 1899


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Aspettiamo con ansia notizie ufficiali, nessuno sa niente di preciso purtroppo...


----------



## alcyppa (12 Gennaio 2016)

Voci nuove circa il passaggio di proprietà proprio a gennaio quando c'è il mercato e la gente potrebbe imbufalirsi per l'ennesima campagna acquisti da castrazione chimica.

La casualità alle volte...


----------



## kollaps (12 Gennaio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Voci nuove circa il passaggio di proprietà proprio a gennaio quando c'è il mercato e la gente potrebbe imbufalirsi per l'ennesima campagna acquisti da castrazione chimica.
> 
> La casualità alle volte...



Questo è vero, però si era già previsto che Gennaio sarebbe stato il mese della decisione finale...non dovrebbe essere una scelta last-minute per mascherare chissà cosa. Anche perchè peggio di così...
Poi il mercato in estate non sarebbe stato così dispendioso se, prima o poi, non avessero avuto la conferma dell'entrata di nuovi investitori, a mio parere.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo, pochi secondi fa, sul suo blog:
> 
> "Sono *giorni cruciali per il futuro del Milan*. Domani una delegazione Fininvest andrà a Shenzen, in Cina. *Obiettivo? Chiudere definitivamente l'accordo* per il passaggio del 48% del Milan alla cordata di Bee, per poi lasciare il lavoro burocratico agli avvocati in modo da effettuare il* closing entro poi due settimane*.
> Gli ultimi sono stati giorni fondamentali, in cui addirittura si è paventata *l'ipotesi del passaggio 100% delle quote del Milan*, salvo poi ritornare all'accordo sul 48%.
> ...


----------



## davoreb (12 Gennaio 2016)

Leggo con indifferenza tutte le novità riguardo alle cessioni.

Aspetto comunicazioni ufficiali di chiusura, tutto il resto è gossip.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sky e Alciato tacciono sulla questione.


----------



## Victorss (12 Gennaio 2016)

Vediamo se c é qualcosa di vero o fino a che punto ci vogliono prendere per i fondelli.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky e Alciato tacciono sulla questione.



Questo mi preoccupa e non poco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questo mi preoccupa e non poco.



Non necessariamente, potrebbe significare che Bee è fuori gioco ed è in ballo la seconda cordata.


----------



## ps18ps (12 Gennaio 2016)

partendo dal presupposto che finché non ci sono notizie ufficiale non credo a niente, potrebbe essere che Bee e la sua cordata stiano ritardando il tutto per far cedere berlusconi e prendere la maggioranza delle azioni. da segnalare anche che oggi sul giornale parlavano che ieri sera alla cena di famiglia tra il nano e barbara si era anche discusso della trattativa con bee...


----------



## Reblanck (12 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo me ci prendono per i fondelli ancora una volta e domani sentiremo che la strada per chiudere l'affare è ancora lunga!
Quando vedo il comunicato ufficiale allora possiamo discuterne ma fino ad allora secondo me è tutta aria fritta,anche perché è 1 anno che ne parlano e non succede mai niente.
Cmq Huawei e Alibaba i soldi ce li hanno si parla anche di Jack Ma boh.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky e Alciato tacciono sulla questione.



Ahia


----------



## zlatan (12 Gennaio 2016)

Siccome la fonte è Belinazzo, sono portato a sperare che non sia la solita bufala. Poi da qui a pensare che siamo salvi, ce ne vuole, ma almeno un minimo di speranza mi si è riaccesa.....


----------



## Reblanck (12 Gennaio 2016)

La compagnia Alibaba (che viene normale prendere in giro) è di Jack Ma l'uomo più ricco della Cina e anche molto potente,si dice che sia anche il 22 esimo uomo più ricco del mondo secondo forbes con un capitale di $21.9 Billion.
Se è davvero lui il prossimo presidente del Milan c'è da stare tranquilli.


----------



## Tobi (12 Gennaio 2016)

E' sicuro questo viaggio in Cina domani?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo, pochi secondi fa, sul suo blog:
> 
> "Sono *giorni cruciali per il futuro del Milan*. Domani una delegazione Fininvest andrà a Shenzen, in Cina. *Obiettivo? Chiudere definitivamente l'accordo* per il passaggio del 48% del Milan alla cordata di Bee, per poi lasciare il lavoro burocratico agli avvocati in modo da effettuare il* closing entro poi due settimane*.
> Gli ultimi sono stati giorni fondamentali, in cui addirittura si è paventata *l'ipotesi del passaggio 100% delle quote del Milan*, salvo poi ritornare all'accordo sul 48%.
> ...



*Bellinazzo ha aggiornato il suo articolo on line. Ecco alcune specificazioni in riferimento alla seconda cordata: "Tra le società locali di maggior spessore troviamo il gigante delle telecomunicazioni Huawei, peraltro già partner del Milan dal novembre 2013, ma al momento si tratta di una semplice suggestione. Mr Bee, infatti, nella sua cordata ha due-tre partner cinesi intenzionati a chiudere il prima possibile, anche in considerazione dei tempi già abbastanza dilatati che ha assunto la trattativa. Inoltre si parla inoltre di un possibile inserimento del colosso dell’e-commerce Alibaba, già attivo nel mondo del calcio avendo acquistato il Guangzhou Evergrande". 

Alle 14:40 riporteremo gli aggiornamenti che darà in diretta su Tutticonvocati.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo ha aggiornato il suo articolo on line. Ecco alcune specificazioni in riferimento alla seconda cordata: "Tra le società locali di maggior spessore troviamo il gigante delle telecomunicazioni Huawei, peraltro già partner del Milan dal novembre 2013, ma al momento si tratta di una semplice suggestione. Mr Bee, infatti, nella sua cordata ha due-tre partner cinesi intenzionati a chiudere il prima possibile, anche in considerazione dei tempi già abbastanza dilatati che ha assunto la trattativa. Inoltre si parla inoltre di un possibile inserimento del colosso dell’e-commerce Alibaba, già attivo nel mondo del calcio avendo acquistato il Guangzhou Evergrande".
> 
> Alle 14:40 riporteremo gli aggiornamenti che darà in diretta su Tutticonvocati.*



Tra l'altro il Milan entrò in collaborazione commerciale con l'Evegrande già nel 2012 (non so quanto possa essere attinente)


----------



## TheZio (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo ha aggiornato il suo articolo on line. Ecco alcune specificazioni in riferimento alla seconda cordata: "Tra le società locali di maggior spessore troviamo il gigante delle telecomunicazioni Huawei, peraltro già partner del Milan dal novembre 2013, ma al momento si tratta di una semplice suggestione. Mr Bee, infatti, nella sua cordata ha due-tre partner cinesi intenzionati a chiudere il prima possibile, anche in considerazione dei tempi già abbastanza dilatati che ha assunto la trattativa. Inoltre si parla inoltre di un possibile inserimento del colosso dell’e-commerce Alibaba, già attivo nel mondo del calcio avendo acquistato il Guangzhou Evergrande".
> 
> Alle 14:40 riporteremo gli aggiornamenti che darà in diretta su Tutticonvocati.*



Sta qua non è una trattativa è una tortura..


----------



## Schism75 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Io credo che ci sia pronta una seconda cordata pronta a subentrare a quella di bee se non si conclude subito. Forse stavolta si chiude entro fine gennaio davvero.


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Dai dai


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2016)

si, e tra due settimane il closing salterà a fine Febbraio..


----------



## marcus83 (12 Gennaio 2016)

3 scenari possibili : 
a) Mr bee vicepresidente con una percentuale del 25-30% e delega all'espansione del marchio in asia - restante 
quota alla seconda cordata

B) esiste una sola cordata e tra gli investitori c'e' anche alibaba 

c) la seconda cordata è pronta a subentrare nell'eventualita' saltasse bee


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Gennaio 2016)

marcus83 ha scritto:


> 3 scenari possibili :
> a) Mr bee vicepresidente con una percentuale del 25-30% e delega all'espansione del marchio in asia - restante
> quota alla seconda cordata
> 
> ...



Penso la A


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sono 14.40


Sto schiattando.


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo ha aggiornato il suo articolo on line. Ecco alcune specificazioni in riferimento alla seconda cordata: "Tra le società locali di maggior spessore troviamo il gigante delle telecomunicazioni Huawei, peraltro già partner del Milan dal novembre 2013, ma al momento si tratta di una semplice suggestione. Mr Bee, infatti, nella sua cordata ha due-tre partner cinesi intenzionati a chiudere il prima possibile, anche in considerazione dei tempi già abbastanza dilatati che ha assunto la trattativa. Inoltre si parla inoltre di un possibile inserimento del colosso dell’e-commerce Alibaba, già attivo nel mondo del calcio avendo acquistato il Guangzhou Evergrande".
> 
> Alle 14:40 riporteremo gli aggiornamenti che darà in diretta su Tutticonvocati.*



Su Bee è il solito _closing entro x settimane. _

Il ritorno dei cinesi è quello di cui si vociferava da tempo (che sarebbero tornati tra novembre e dicembre, o comunque in inverno), però il nodo da sciogliere è sempre il solito: le pretese eccessive di Berlusconi.
Teniamo d'occhio i cinesi e anche il fondo Madison. 
Gli acquirenti non mancano, e di sicuro il mancato ingresso in Champions o in Europa League causerebbe un tale sconquasso da obbligare Berlusconi a rivedere le sue richieste.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Bellinazzo in diretta su Tutticonvocati: "Speriamo sia la svolta definitiva. Domani parte la delegazione Fininvest. Ultime ore febbrili da dentro o fuori. A Shenzen ci sarà l'incontro con Bee e i suoi 2-3 partner cinesi sulla base del 48%. Ma è spuntata un'altra cordata che fa riferimento ad Alibaba, grosso canale di vendite on line, di Jack Ma, proprietario dell'ex club di Lippi. Le difficili condizioni del Milan nelle ultime settimane hanno spinto le parti ad arrivare al tavolo per un dentro e fuori: non si può più perdere tempo. 
Con Jack Ma però si ricomincerebbe da capo, per quello si preferisce Bee ed i suoi partner cinesi. Se raggiungeranno l'accordo, nel giro di due settimane gli avvocati lavoreranno per il closing. 
Se salta con, si ripete, si è buttato via un anno. I cinesi avrebbero comprato subito il Milan se Berlusconi gli avesse dato la maggioranza, ma Silvio ha detto no. Al momento il Milan è ancora ben posizionato in Cina, ma se non si da una mossa le cose potrebbero cambiare."*


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Bellinazzo:"Speriamo di essere alla svolta definitva. Domani la delegazione Finivest partirà per la Cina. Ci sarà l'incontro con Mr Bee ed i suoi 2-3 partner cinesi. Si dovrà trovare l'intesa sulla base del 48%. Ma c'è un'alta cordata che fa riferimento ad Alibaba, di proprietà di Jack Ma e proprietaria del Guangzhou, guarda caso l'ex club di Marcello Lippi. Siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Si tratta di uscire dall'equivoco. O si chiude con Mr Bee o si cercano nuovi acquirenti e si ricomincia daccapo. Si preferisce proprio la pista Mr Bee perchè con Jack Ma si ricomincerebbe tutto dall'inizio. In queste ore si è ipotizzata la vendita della maggioranza ma si è deciso di restare al 48% e poi per la quotazione in borsa. Ciò che è certo è che ora siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Anche per le dinamiche commerciali di sviluppo del brand in Cina".*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo in diretta su Tutticonvocati: "Speriamo sia la svolta definitiva. Domani parte la delegazione Fininvest. Ultime ore febbrili da dentro o fuori. A Shenzen ci sarà l'incontro con Bee e i suoi 2-3 partner cinesi sulla base del 48%. Ma è spuntata un'altra cordata che fa riferimento ad Alibaba, grosso canale di vendite on line, di Jack Ma, proprietario dell'ex club di Lippi. Le difficili condizioni del Milan nelle ultime settimane hanno spinto le parti ad arrivare al tavolo per un dentro e fuori: non si può più perdere tempo.
> Con Jack Ma però si ricomincerebbe da capo, per quello si preferisce Bee ed i suoi partner cinesi. Se raggiungeranno l'accordo, nel giro di due settimane gli avvocati lavoreranno per il closing."*



Chi sono questi partner di Bee? Io sinceramente, a costo di aspettare ancora un po, preferirei la seconda cordata, non sapendo chi c'e' dietro a Bee e viste le sue difficoltà per trovare i soldi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo in diretta su Tutticonvocati: "Speriamo sia la svolta definitiva. Domani parte la delegazione Fininvest. Ultime ore febbrili da dentro o fuori. A Shenzen ci sarà l'incontro con Bee e i suoi 2-3 partner cinesi sulla base del 48%. Ma è spuntata un'altra cordata che fa riferimento ad Alibaba, grosso canale di vendite on line, di Jack Ma, proprietario dell'ex club di Lippi. Le difficili condizioni del Milan nelle ultime settimane hanno spinto le parti ad arrivare al tavolo per un dentro e fuori: non si può più perdere tempo.
> Con Jack Ma però si ricomincerebbe da capo, per quello si preferisce Bee ed i suoi partner cinesi. Se raggiungeranno l'accordo, nel giro di due settimane gli avvocati lavoreranno per il closing.
> Se salta con, si ripete, si è buttato via un anno. I cinesi avrebbero comprato subito il Milan se Berlusconi gli avesse dato la maggioranza, ma Silvio ha detto no. Al momento il Milan è ancora ben posizionato in Cina, ma se non si da una mossa le cose potrebbero cambiare."*



up


----------



## kollaps (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo in diretta su Tutticonvocati: "Speriamo sia la svolta definitiva. Domani parte la delegazione Fininvest. Ultime ore febbrili da dentro o fuori. A Shenzen ci sarà l'incontro con Bee e i suoi 2-3 partner cinesi sulla base del 48%. Ma è spuntata un'altra cordata che fa riferimento ad Alibaba, grosso canale di vendite on line, di Jack Ma, proprietario dell'ex club di Lippi. Le difficili condizioni del Milan nelle ultime settimane hanno spinto le parti ad arrivare al tavolo per un dentro e fuori: non si può più perdere tempo.
> Con Jack Ma però si ricomincerebbe da capo, per quello si preferisce Bee ed i suoi partner cinesi. Se raggiungeranno l'accordo, nel giro di due settimane gli avvocati lavoreranno per il closing.
> Se salta con, si ripete, si è buttato via un anno. I cinesi avrebbero comprato subito il Milan se Berlusconi gli avesse dato la maggioranza, ma Silvio ha detto no. Al momento il Milan è ancora ben posizionato in Cina, ma se non si da una mossa le cose potrebbero cambiare."*



Visto che l'obbiettivo di Bee e dei suoi finanziatori rimane sempre quello di quotarsi nel mercato cinese, Jack Ma potrebbe comunque entrare in società in un secondo momento.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Aggiornato
> 
> *Bellinazzo:"Speriamo di essere alla svolta definitva. Domani la delegazione Finivest partirà per la Cina. Ci sarà l'incontro con Mr Bee ed i suoi 2-3 partner cinesi. Si dovrà trovare l'intesa sulla base del 48%. Ma c'è un'alta cordata che fa riferimento ad Alibaba, di proprietà di Jack Ma e proprietaria del Guangzhou, guarda caso l'ex club di Marcello Lippi. Siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Si tratta di uscire dall'equivoco. O si chiude con Mr Bee o si cercano nuovi acquirenti e si ricomincia daccapo. Si preferisce proprio la pista Mr Bee perchè con Jack Ma si ricomincerebbe tutto dall'inizio. In queste ore si è ipotizzata la vendita della maggioranza ma si è deciso di restare al 48% e poi per la quotazione in borsa. Ciò che è certo è che ora siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Anche per le dinamiche commerciali di sviluppo del brand in Cina".*
> 
> ...





Aggiornato il primo post


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Speriamo di essere alla svolta definitva. Domani la delegazione Finivest partirà per la Cina. Ci sarà l'incontro con Mr Bee ed i suoi 2-3 partner cinesi. Si dovrà trovare l'intesa sulla base del 48%. Ma c'è un'alta cordata che fa riferimento ad Alibaba, di proprietà di Jack Ma e proprietaria del Guangzhou, guarda caso l'ex club di Marcello Lippi. Siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Si tratta di uscire dall'equivoco. O si chiude con Mr Bee o si cercano nuovi acquirenti e si ricomincia daccapo. Si preferisce proprio la pista Mr Bee perchè con Jack Ma si ricomincerebbe tutto dall'inizio. In queste ore si è ipotizzata la vendita della maggioranza ma si è deciso di restare al 48% e poi per la quotazione in borsa. Ciò che è certo è che ora siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Anche per le dinamiche commerciali di sviluppo del brand in Cina".*



tutta la vita la cordata di Jack Ma. Ovviamente Berlusconi, maledetto, tifa per Mr Bee così potrà ancora fare quello che cappero vuole. Schifo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Speriamo di essere alla svolta definitva. Domani la delegazione Finivest partirà per la Cina. Ci sarà l'incontro con Mr Bee ed i suoi 2-3 partner cinesi. Si dovrà trovare l'intesa sulla base del 48%. Ma c'è un'alta cordata che fa riferimento ad Alibaba, di proprietà di Jack Ma e proprietaria del Guangzhou, guarda caso l'ex club di Marcello Lippi. Siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Si tratta di uscire dall'equivoco. O si chiude con Mr Bee o si cercano nuovi acquirenti e si ricomincia daccapo. Si preferisce proprio la pista Mr Bee perchè con Jack Ma si ricomincerebbe tutto dall'inizio. In queste ore si è ipotizzata la vendita della maggioranza ma si è deciso di restare al 48% e poi per la quotazione in borsa. Ciò che è certo è che ora siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Anche per le dinamiche commerciali di sviluppo del brand in Cina".*


Eh, qua non si sa più in cosa sperare, sicuramente l'altro gruppo darebbe più garanzie ma nel frattempo rischiamo di sparire.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Berlusconi non cederà mai ad un potenziale acquirente che potrebbe farlo subito finire in ombra....io sono molto pessimista!(anche se non vorrei esserlo)


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ovviamente sarebbe un sogno finire in mano di Jack Ma , patrimonio di 30/40 miliardi di euro una roba oscena . 

Per capirci Abramovic ne ha 9 di patrimonio ...


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Aggiornato
> 
> *Bellinazzo:"Speriamo di essere alla svolta definitva. Domani la delegazione Finivest partirà per la Cina. Ci sarà l'incontro con Mr Bee ed i suoi 2-3 partner cinesi. Si dovrà trovare l'intesa sulla base del 48%. Ma c'è un'alta cordata che fa riferimento ad Alibaba, di proprietà di Jack Ma e proprietaria del Guangzhou, guarda caso l'ex club di Marcello Lippi. Siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Si tratta di uscire dall'equivoco. O si chiude con Mr Bee o si cercano nuovi acquirenti e si ricomincia daccapo. Si preferisce proprio la pista Mr Bee perchè con Jack Ma si ricomincerebbe tutto dall'inizio. In queste ore si è ipotizzata la vendita della maggioranza ma si è deciso di restare al 48% e poi per la quotazione in borsa. Ciò che è certo è che ora siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Anche per le dinamiche commerciali di sviluppo del brand in Cina".*
> 
> ...



Il nano maledetto la maggioranza proprio non vuole cederla


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> La compagnia Alibaba (che viene normale prendere in giro) è di Jack Ma l'uomo più ricco della Cina e anche molto potente,si dice che sia anche il 22 esimo uomo più ricco del mondo secondo forbes con un capitale di $21.9 Billion.
> Se è davvero lui il prossimo presidente del Milan c'è da stare tranquilli.



Se ciao 21 billion nel 2012 .. adesso sarà a 30 miliardi facili facili .. hahah


----------



## Hammer (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:"Speriamo di essere alla svolta definitva. Domani la delegazione Finivest partirà per la Cina. Ci sarà l'incontro con Mr Bee ed i suoi 2-3 partner cinesi. Si dovrà trovare l'intesa sulla base del 48%. Ma c'è un'alta cordata che fa riferimento ad Alibaba, di proprietà di Jack Ma e proprietaria del Guangzhou, guarda caso l'ex club di Marcello Lippi. Siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Si tratta di uscire dall'equivoco. O si chiude con Mr Bee o si cercano nuovi acquirenti e si ricomincia daccapo. Si preferisce proprio la pista Mr Bee perchè con Jack Ma si ricomincerebbe tutto dall'inizio. In queste ore si è ipotizzata la vendita della maggioranza ma si è deciso di restare al 48% e poi per la quotazione in borsa. Ciò che è certo è che ora siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Anche per le dinamiche commerciali di sviluppo del brand in Cina".*



Con Alibaba si vola in alto alto. DAI


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ve al butto li come un sogno ... 

Bee si prende il 48 e il resto lo vende a Jack Ma  

VI IMMGINATE ??? 

  ... arriverebbe spavaldissimo sul mercato hahah


----------



## de sica (12 Gennaio 2016)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non cederà mai ad un potenziale acquirente che potrebbe farlo subito finire in ombra....io sono molto pessimista!(anche se non vorrei esserlo)



L'unica verità.. Maledetto!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Visto che l'obbiettivo di Bee e dei suoi finanziatori rimane sempre quello di quotarsi nel mercato cinese, Jack Ma potrebbe comunque entrare in società in un secondo momento.



concordo, o in ogni caso potremmo stringere con lui accordi commerciali di un certo rilievo.


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Gennaio 2016)

ora per mesi si andrà avanti come l'anno scorso, mannaggia giuda, il che fa capire che ormai l'annata è ufficialmente finita e non interessa piu a nessuno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Gennaio 2016)

Inutile farsi le solite pippe  

Capisco che la speranza sia sempre l'ultima a morire, ma le esperienze passate servono proprio a evitare false aspettative.

Ad ora io mi aspetto sempre il peggio, non per un fatto di pessimismo, ma proprio analizzando i fatti precedenti. E' stato sempre peggio fin ora. Mi auguro di sbagliare ovviamente...


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> concordo, o in ogni caso potremmo stringere con lui accordi commerciali di un certo rilievo.



Nono, meglio essere acquisiti da Jack Ma. Gli sponsor poi si pensa


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ve al butto li come un sogno ...
> 
> Bee si prende il 48 e il resto lo vende a Jack Ma
> 
> ...



Si comprerebbe direttamente le CL senza manco giocarle.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Mario Pagliara (GdS): "si riapre la trattativa tra Bee e Berlusconi. Nel fine settimana, tra venerdì e sabato, degli uomini Fininvest andranno in Cina per incontrare Bee e sarebbe la prima volta che accade, visto che l'ultima volta l'incontro è avvenuto con degli emissari del broker. 
La trattativa si è riaperta ufficialmente dopo capodanno. Bee ha trovato nuovi investitori pronti ad entrare nella cordata ed in questo incontro vorrebbe presentarli agli uomini Fininvest. Da ambienti vicino a Berlusconi trapela prudenza circa il buon esito della trattativa: il presidente non si aspetta che si arrivi alle firme, ma attende segnali concreti da Bee."*


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Pagliara (GdS): "si riapre la trattativa tra Bee e Berlusconi. Nel fine settimana, tra venerdì e sabato, degli uomini Fininvest andranno in Cina per incontrare Bee e sarebbe la prima volta che accade, visto che l'ultima volta l'incontro è avvenuto con degli emissari del broker.
> La trattativa si è riaperta ufficialmente dopo capodanno. Bee ha trovato nuovi investitori pronti ad entrare nella cordata ed in questo incontro vorrebbe presentarli agli uomini Fininvest. Da ambienti vicino a Berlusconi trapela prudenza circa il buon esito della trattativa: il presidente non si aspetta che si arrivi alle firme, ma attende segnali concreti da Bee."*



ecco, ora gia da domani, si è passati al weekend.


----------



## kollaps (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mario Pagliara (GdS): "si riapre la trattativa tra Bee e Berlusconi. Nel fine settimana, tra venerdì e sabato, degli uomini Fininvest andranno in Cina per incontrare Bee e sarebbe la prima volta che accade, visto che l'ultima volta l'incontro è avvenuto con degli emissari del broker. La trattativa si è riaperta ufficialmente dopo capodanno. Bee ha trovato nuovi investitori pronti ad entrare nella cordata ed in questo incontro vorrebbe presentarli agli uomini Fininvest. Da ambienti vicino a Berlusconi trapela prudenza circa il buon esito della trattativa: il presidente non si aspetta che si arrivi alle firme, ma attende segnali concreti da Bee."*



Non penso che Jack Ma, nonostante il suo immenso patrimonio, rischi di prendersi la maggioranza del Milan con tutti i punti di domanda attuali...è più facile che si inserisca più tardi, magari rilevando una quota dopo che Berlusconi sarà uscito di scena.
Vedo un Bee+investitori nell'immediato ed un Jack Ma pronto a subentrare tra un paio d'anni, rispettando le giuste tempistiche per una transazione di questa portata.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2016)

Vi dico solo una cosa: A primavera ci sono le elezioni amministrative. E la caccia ai voti è già partita.

Attenzione.


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi dico solo una cosa: A primavera ci sono le elezioni amministrative. E la caccia ai voti è già partita.
> 
> Attenzione.



confermo, lo avevo scritto pure io tempo fa, inizieranno idiozie a raffica.


----------



## ps18ps (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi dico solo una cosa: A primavera ci sono le elezioni amministrative. E la caccia ai voti è già partita.
> 
> Attenzione.



in effetti... tra l'altro si vota anche a milano...


----------



## alcyppa (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi dico solo una cosa: A primavera ci sono le elezioni amministrative. E la caccia ai voti è già partita.
> 
> Attenzione.



L'ho detto anche io poco fa.
Queste notizie proprio a gennaio? Quando (almeno secondo quel demente che abbiamo come presidente) mancati risultati/acquisti da parte del Milan potrebbero costargli voti?

Ragazzi dai, è una storia che abbiamo già visto fin troppe volte per cascarci dentro ancora.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi dico solo una cosa: A primavera ci sono le elezioni amministrative. E la caccia ai voti è già partita.
> 
> Attenzione.



ahia..


----------



## Black (12 Gennaio 2016)

mi verrebbe voglia di farmi assalire dall'entusiasmo e sperare in questo Jack Ma, ed in un futuro nuovamente glorioso. Ma in realtà queste novità che erano state presentate come "sconvolgenti" non dicono praticamente nulla. Bee forse si, forse no, e forse c'è un nuovo acquirente.
Non credo più a nulla, ma continuo a sperare che prima o poi questa dirigenza se ne va


----------



## Serginho (12 Gennaio 2016)

Non capisco in che modo annunciare la vendita della propria squadra (perché non la si può sostenere) porterebbe più voti. A me sembra quasi che ogni occasione sia buona per vedere una possibile caccia ai voti, tra l'altro non supportata da ragionamenti logici


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non penso che Jack Ma, nonostante il suo immenso patrimonio, rischi di prendersi la maggioranza del Milan con tutti i punti di domanda attuali...è più facile che si inserisca più tardi, magari rilevando una quota dopo che Berlusconi sarà uscito di scena.
> Vedo un Bee+investitori nell'immediato ed un Jack Ma pronto a subentrare tra un paio d'anni, rispettando le giuste tempistiche per una transazione di questa portata.



Non illudiamoci , Jack Ma sarebbe PERFETTO ma è come già anticipato solo una suggestione .. 

con tutti i soldi che ha staccherebbe un assegno al nano con tanto di calcio nel cù .


----------



## zlatan (12 Gennaio 2016)

Bè con l'esasperazione a cui siamo arrivati noi tifosi, la gente potrebbe dire "Se vende e ci libera da questa tirannia lo voto". Una sorta di provocazione capisco e di paradosso, ma potrebbe essere davvero così. Per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai votato il Silvio, ma capisco che qualcuno potrebbe pensarla così....


----------



## wfiesso (12 Gennaio 2016)

Io sono pessimista ma se tutta finivest si smuove x andar li qualcosa ci dev'essere


----------



## zlatan (12 Gennaio 2016)

Dai che stavolta è la volta buona... Poi bisognerà aspettare Giugno per tornare a sorridere, ma chi se ne frega sarebbe già tantissimo... Il fatto che Silvio non sia troppo ottimista mi fa tremare, ma è anche abbastanza capibile, e 9 mesi che Bee dice che è la volta buona....
Ma stavolta mi sento ottimista....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Io sono pessimista ma se tutta finivest si smuove x andar li qualcosa ci dev'essere



E' una delegazione Fininvest, probabilmente composta da alti dirigenti (ma non credo l'AD Cannatelli). Bee gli vuole presentare questi nuovi investitori che a quanto pare riuscirebbero a far arrivare la cifra a 480M. 
Ad ogni modo, non credo che Jack Ma investa tutti questi soldi in una società di calcio. Va bene che potrebbe tranquillamente farlo, ma il presidente della camera di commercio cinese qualche tempo fa disse una cosa molto logica: a queste cifre nessuno è interessato a prendersi da solo il Milan, per ovvi motivi. 
E' più probabile che qualcuna delle grandi potenze cinesi si consorzi per ridurre il rischio d'impresa... e poi prendere la maggioranza soltanto in un secondo momento. Della serie: entriamo, ti diamo una mano dividendoci le perdite iniziali, e poi ci prendiamo tutto. 
Il puzzle dovrebbe essere questo. Speriamo che tutte le tessere vadano al posto giusto.

P.S. Non escludo nemmeno che Alibaba e Huawei siano i nuovi partner di Bee. Se c'è stata effettivamente una svolta, dubito che Bee abbia trovato un paio di Squinzi dagli occhi a mandorla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' una delegazione Fininvest, probabilmente composta da alti dirigenti (ma non credo l'AD Cannatelli). Bee gli vuole presentare questi nuovi investitori che a quanto pare riuscirebbero a far arrivare la cifra a 480M.
> Ad ogni modo, non credo che Jack Ma investa tutti questi soldi in una società di calcio. Va bene che potrebbe tranquillamente farlo, ma il presidente della camera di commercio cinese qualche tempo fa disse una cosa molto logica: a queste cifre nessuno è interessato a prendersi da solo il Milan, per ovvi motivi.
> E' più probabile che qualcuna delle grandi potenze cinesi si consorzi per ridurre il rischio d'impresa... e poi prendere la maggioranza soltanto in un secondo momento. Della serie: entriamo, ti diamo una mano dividendoci le perdite iniziali, e poi ci prendiamo tutto.
> Il puzzle dovrebbe essere questo. Speriamo che tutte le tessere vadano al posto giusto.
> ...



Ovviamente nessuno sa quanti sono gli investitori e come si dovrebbero dividere il 48% ?


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ma cedessero tutto e si dedicassero a fare i trenini a Rio o dove meglio gli piaccia.


----------



## Milan7champions (12 Gennaio 2016)

Sarebbe stupendo anche per tutti gli antimilanisti che ci hanno preso per i fondelli,speriamo


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi dico solo una cosa: A primavera ci sono le elezioni amministrative. E la caccia ai voti è già partita.
> 
> Attenzione.



Il rischio teatrino è molto ridotto con Lippi.
Discorso diverso se invece arrivasse solo Brocchi come traghettatore, che anticiperebbe il balzello dei soliti nomi: Conte, Ibra, Gundogan, Witsel, Thiago Silva ecc.
Con Berlusconi tutto è possibile.


----------



## Kaladin85 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> P.S. Non escludo nemmeno che Alibaba e *Huawei* siano i nuovi partner di Bee. Se c'è stata effettivamente una svolta, dubito che Bee abbia trovato un paio di Squinzi dagli occhi a mandorla.



Possibile se non probabile, considerando che è già sponsor.


----------



## zamp2010 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo voi se dovesse andare in porta, restasse Galliani come ds?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente nessuno sa quanti sono gli investitori e come si dovrebbero dividere il 48% ?



Su questi particolari non si sa ancora niente.


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi se dovesse andare in porta, restasse Galliani come ds?



Galliani salta solo in caso di cessione della maggioranza.
A meno che non decidano di dare pieni poteri a Barbara, cosa comunque molto improbabile.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non capisco in che modo annunciare la vendita della propria squadra (perché non la si può sostenere) porterebbe più voti. A me sembra quasi che ogni occasione sia buona per vedere una possibile caccia ai voti, tra l'altro non supportata da ragionamenti logici



si ma: a maggio, guarda caso, spunta bee. A giugno, sempre guarda caso, berlusconi in tutte le interviste addirittura afferma che ci sono diverse cordate, e che tratta con uno stato!! Magicamente non si sa più nulla, e c'è una fase di stallo fino a dicembre. Adesso prima dell'elezioni, rispunta nuovamente Bee con i fantamilioni. Due domande uno se le fa. Fermo restando che una trattativa di cessione io credo ci sia a prescindere.


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente nessuno sa quanti sono gli investitori e come si dovrebbero dividere il 48% ?



Un motivo ci sarà se da un lato spuntano i nomi di Madison, Alibaba ecc. mentre riguardo alla fantomatica cordata di Bee non si sa nulla.


----------



## alcyppa (12 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Galliani salta solo in caso di cessione della maggioranza.
> A meno che non decidano di dare pieni poteri a Barbara, cosa comunque molto improbabile.



Vero.
In una ipoteticissima vendita del 48% a 'sto Bee però e nel pazzesco caso in cui decidano veramente di investire cifre importanti nel mercato è ridicolo pensare che quel lercio malfattore di Galliani possa gestirlo come gli pare e piace.
Verrebbe affiancato da qualcuno che possa tenerlo d'occhio e possa dargli 400 calci nel sedere al primo tentativo di affaracci loschi coi suoi soliti amiconi lestofanti.

Ma ce lo vedete Galliani al guinzaglio? Io no.
Come mi fanno ridere le notizie riguardanti la vendita a cifre folli a magnati cinesi ricchissimi.

Finchè Berlusconi trarrà un profitto d'immagine dal Milan (o meglio, finchè crederà a questa bubana) rimarremo legati a triplo filo putrescente a lui e al suo volere.

Che lo vogliate o no siamo prigionieri e lo saremo, molto probabilmete, finchè il vecchio non schiatterà.


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2016)

Stavo leggendo qualcosa sulla cessione del Manchester United, che richiese poco più di 2 anni dalla cessione delle prime quote (marzo 2003) alla famiglia Glazer fino alla cessione dell'ultimo 2% che portò a una cessione totale delle quote (giugno 2005). 

Cifre a parte (la cessione totale fu effettuata per un valore di circa 800M di sterline, circa un miliardo e mezzo di dollari al cambio di allora), forse stiamo un po' sottovalutando la complessità e i tempi di un'operazione di questo tipo.


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Stavo leggendo qualcosa sulla cessione del Manchester United, che richiese poco più di 2 anni dalla cessione delle prime quote (marzo 2003) alla famiglia Glazer fino alla cessione dell'ultimo 2% che portò a una cessione totale delle quote (giugno 2005).
> 
> Cifre a parte (la cessione totale fu effettuata per un valore di circa 800M di sterline, circa un miliardo e mezzo di dollari al cambio di allora), forse stiamo un po' sottovalutando la complessità e i tempi di un'operazione di questo tipo.



Son d'accordissimo e lo dico da mesi, non sono trattive lampo queste, non è come vendere un litro di latte. 

Detto questo non lo so se la cosa andrà a buon fine, ma di sicuro era folle aspettarsi tempi brevi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Stavo leggendo qualcosa sulla cessione del Manchester United, che richiese poco più di 2 anni dalla cessione delle prime quote (marzo 2003) alla famiglia Glazer fino alla cessione dell'ultimo 2% che portò a una cessione totale delle quote (giugno 2005).
> 
> Cifre a parte (la cessione totale fu effettuata per un valore di circa 800M di sterline, circa un miliardo e mezzo di dollari al cambio di allora), forse stiamo un po' sottovalutando la complessità e i tempi di un'operazione di questo tipo.



Lo vado ripetendo da mesi.


----------



## TheZio (12 Gennaio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un motivo ci sarà se da un lato spuntano i nomi di Madison, Alibaba ecc. mentre riguardo alla fantomatica cordata di Bee non si sa nulla.



Domanda da mille dollari.. Ipotesi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Aggiornato
> 
> *Bellinazzo:"Speriamo di essere alla svolta definitva. Domani la delegazione Finivest partirà per la Cina. Ci sarà l'incontro con Mr Bee ed i suoi 2-3 partner cinesi. Si dovrà trovare l'intesa sulla base del 48%. Ma c'è un'alta cordata che fa riferimento ad Alibaba, di proprietà di Jack Ma e proprietaria del Guangzhou, guarda caso l'ex club di Marcello Lippi. Siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Si tratta di uscire dall'equivoco. O si chiude con Mr Bee o si cercano nuovi acquirenti e si ricomincia daccapo. Si preferisce proprio la pista Mr Bee perchè con Jack Ma si ricomincerebbe tutto dall'inizio. In queste ore si è ipotizzata la vendita della maggioranza ma si è deciso di restare al 48% e poi per la quotazione in borsa. Ciò che è certo è che ora siamo al dentro o fuori. Non si può più perdere tempo. Anche per le dinamiche commerciali di sviluppo del brand in Cina".*
> 
> ...



Tra un unico proprietario stra-ricco ed una misteriosa cordata di imprenditori più piccoli,scelgo tutta la vita il primo.
Forza Jack Ma.


----------



## IronJaguar (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Stavo leggendo qualcosa sulla cessione del Manchester United, che richiese poco più di 2 anni dalla cessione delle prime quote (marzo 2003) alla famiglia Glazer fino alla cessione dell'ultimo 2% che portò a una cessione totale delle quote (giugno 2005).
> 
> Cifre a parte (la cessione totale fu effettuata per un valore di circa 800M di sterline, circa un miliardo e mezzo di dollari al cambio di allora), forse stiamo un po' sottovalutando la complessità e i tempi di un'operazione di questo tipo.



Lì però la cessione fu spalmata su diversi anni perché in un contesto completamente diverso e più complicato: lo United era quotato in borsa, la distribuzione delle quote era in mano a diversi soggetti (al contrario che da noi il cui unico interlocutore è Fininvest) per cui l'approccio doveva avere tempi e modi differenti, con modalità diverse e rischi diversi (ricorderete le proteste che ci furono per il debito con cui i Glazer effettuarono la scalata). Sto sul generale perché entrare nello specifico e nel tecnico richiederebbe un trattato. 
Fu una vera e propria operazione di finanza, una scommessa effettuata dai Glazer con modalità molto rischiose all'inizio , che è stata ovviamente vinta dagli imprenditori americani ma in una situazione completamente differente dalla nostra.

Qui da noi la situazione (se si hanno i soldi) è molto più semplice. Questo non vuol dire che sia un'operazione facile ma ad essere buoni si può dire che semplicemente la comunicazione è stata disastrosa, proprio da parte dei soggetti interessati. (Nessuno puntò una pistola alla tempia a Bee quando disse "i soldi non saranno un problema" o a Berlusconi quando disse "la firma è solo una formalità, closing il giorno dopo del mio compleanno").

Staremo a vedere ma dal punto di vista personale mi auguro che vada in porta qualcosa con una cordata esistente, certificata e che ci mette la faccia (tipo quelle di cui si vocifera in questi giorni, se sono vere ed anche a costo di allungare i tempi) piuttosto che l'oscuro, misterioso, innominabile gruppo capitanato da Mr. Bee.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Gennaio 2016)

Non ci credo neanche morto


----------



## Hammer (12 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi dico solo una cosa: A primavera ci sono le elezioni amministrative. E la caccia ai voti è già partita.
> 
> Attenzione.



Se iniziano a vendere gente tipo Donnarumma, che ormai è un beniamino dei tifosi, dovranno inventarsi le peggio bufale per evitare lo scempio.


----------



## folletto (12 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se iniziano a vendere gente tipo Donnarumma, che ormai è un beniamino dei tifosi, dovranno inventarsi le peggio bufale per evitare lo scempio.



"Ringraziamo il presidente per l'ennesimo sforzo economico fatto per trattenere Donnarumma e Bacca"


----------



## zamp2010 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Il giorno che si riapre la trattiva con Mr.Bee e tutti investitori ricchi cominciamo a vendere l'unici giocatori buoni che abbiamo...
E se tutto questo e un altro teatrino per mettere soldi in tasca e poi la trattiva di Bee si saltasse ancora?


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque Montanari (giornalista di Calcio&Finanza) su Twitter rispondendo ad un tifoso ha detto che per lui è tutta una bufala questa storia.


----------



## zamp2010 (12 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque Montanari (giornalista di Calcio&Finanza) su Twitter rispondendo ad un tifoso ha detto che per lui è tutta una bufala questa storia.


tutto un teatrino per perdere tempo e non fare mercato


----------



## Serginho (13 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma: a maggio, guarda caso, spunta bee. A giugno, sempre guarda caso, berlusconi in tutte le interviste addirittura afferma che ci sono diverse cordate, e che tratta con uno stato!! Magicamente non si sa più nulla, e c'è una fase di stallo fino a dicembre. Adesso prima dell'elezioni, rispunta nuovamente Bee con i fantamilioni. Due domande uno se le fa. Fermo restando che una trattativa di cessione io credo ci sia a prescindere.



Ma secondo te il far finta di vendere per 2 settimane all'anno a cicli che capitano ogni tot mesi, in che modo aiuta a prendere più voti? Io non ci vedo collegamenti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Corriere della Sera: secondo voci non confermate, tra i nuovi soci trovati da Bee ci sarebbe il gruppo Alibaba.

Repubblica: le società che entreranno nella cordata di Bee saranno sotto il controllo del governo cinese e non accetteranno di restare in minoranza per molto tempo e potrebbero chiedere subito delle deleghe nel CDA. Non è escluso che venga pure rivisto il prezzo. Quello fissato nel preliminare estivo viene ritenuto eccessivo.*


----------



## Black (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: secondo voci non confermate, tra i nuovi soci trovati da Bee ci sarebbe il gruppo Alibaba.
> 
> Repubblica: le società che entreranno nella cordata di Bee saranno sotto il controllo del governo cinese e non accetteranno di restare in minoranza per molto tempo e potrebbero chiedere subito delle deleghe nel CDA. Non è escluso che venga pure rivisto il prezzo. Quello fissato nel preliminare estivo viene ritenuto eccessivo.*



si ok, di tutto e di più. Bee è finito, arriva AliBaba, anzi AliBaba è con Bee.... prendono la minoranza, no la maggioranza, anzi tutti e due....
vabbè non sanno nulla e ogni giornalista va secondo la sua immaginazione. Bisogna solo avere pazienza e sperare...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2016)

*GdS: oggi pomeriggio la delegazione Fininvest partirà alla volta della Cina. Presente anche Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del Gruppo, il quale fin dal primo momento ha condotto la trattativa per conto della holding.*


----------



## ps18ps (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: oggi pomeriggio la delegazione Fininvest partirà alla volta della Cina. Presente anche Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del Gruppo, il quale fin dal primo momento ha condotto la trattativa per conto della holding.*



bhe comunque qualcosa di vero c'è altrimenti sarebbero già arrivate smentite da parte di fininvest


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: oggi pomeriggio la delegazione Fininvest partirà alla volta della Cina. Presente anche Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del Gruppo, il quale fin dal primo momento ha condotto la trattativa per conto della holding.*



Non ci casco più, comincerò a provare un minimo di eccitazione solo quando vedrò la penna del Berusca a pochi centimetri dallo spazio riservato alle firme del relativo contratto di cessione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Gennaio 2016)

e chi ci crede..ora che c'è alibaba' pare pure una barzelletta


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: secondo voci non confermate, tra i nuovi soci trovati da Bee ci sarebbe il gruppo Alibaba.
> 
> Repubblica: le società che entreranno nella cordata di Bee saranno sotto il controllo del governo cinese e non accetteranno di restare in minoranza per molto tempo e potrebbero chiedere subito delle deleghe nel CDA. Non è escluso che venga pure rivisto il prezzo. Quello fissato nel preliminare estivo viene ritenuto eccessivo.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: oggi pomeriggio la delegazione Fininvest partirà alla volta della Cina. Presente anche Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del Gruppo, il quale fin dal primo momento ha condotto la trattativa per conto della holding.*




.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: oggi pomeriggio la delegazione Fininvest partirà alla volta della Cina. Presente anche Alessandro Franzosi, direttore corporate finance & business development del Gruppo, il quale fin dal primo momento ha condotto la trattativa per conto della holding.*





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e chi ci crede..ora che c'è alibaba' pare pure una barzelletta



Alibabà e i 40 ladroni.


----------



## el_gaucho (13 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Alibabà e i *40 ladron*i.



Quelli ce li abbiamo gia'


----------



## Il Genio (13 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Alibabà e i 40 ladroni.



Alibaba è una garanzia a livello economico, magari.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Alibaba è una garanzia a livello economico, magari.



Mi sa di sparata però.


----------



## DannySa (13 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi sa di sparata però.



Ma quindi questa mitica cordata messa su da Bee sarebbe composta da? (in soldoni)
Alcune società cinesi? Alibaba-Jack Ma?
Spero si faccia chiarezza, se Bee ha trovato i fondi per comprare questo Milan con un prezzo di mercato gonfiatissimo non credo avranno problemi a rilevare anche il restante 52%.
Da quello che si legge ultimamente non ci sta per comprare topo Gigio, spero si saprà qualcosa di più dettagliato nei prossimi giorni comunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: secondo voci non confermate, tra i nuovi soci trovati da Bee ci sarebbe il gruppo Alibaba.
> 
> Repubblica: le società che entreranno nella cordata di Bee saranno sotto il controllo del governo cinese e non accetteranno di restare in minoranza per molto tempo e potrebbero chiedere subito delle deleghe nel CDA. Non è escluso che venga pure rivisto il prezzo. Quello fissato nel preliminare estivo viene ritenuto eccessivo.*



"non accetteranno di restare in minoranza per molto tempo" 

Io sono senza limiti, non mi accontento, non solo spero nella cessione ma nel jackpot intero.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il viaggio per la cina lo faranno in cammello  tra 6 mesi arriveranno la e sapremo qualcosa


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Gennaio 2016)

Qualcosa deve succedere.
Se non vendono il Milan dovranno ripianare altre perdite.
Una volta venduti i giocatori migliori, non ci sarà più via d'uscita.
Lo sanno anche loro e dovranno mollare.
Siamo alle fasi finali, in un senso o nell'altro.
L'accanimento terapeutico non può continuare all'infinito...


----------



## Victorss (13 Gennaio 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Qualcosa deve succedere.
> Se non vendono il Milan dovranno ripianare altre perdite.
> Una volta venduti i giocatori migliori, non ci sarà più via d'uscita.
> Lo sanno anche loro e dovranno mollare.
> ...



Lo spero..ma ormai non ci credo più..continuo a propendere per la pagliacciata..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Bellinazzo chiarisce su Twitter: "Alibaba non è socio di Bee, ma concorrente".*


----------



## ignaxio (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo chiarisce su Twitter: "Alibaba non è socio di Bee, ma concorrente".*



c'è da vedere allora se fininvest è andata lì per Bee o Alibaba allora


----------



## kollaps (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo chiarisce su Twitter: "Alibaba non è socio di Bee, ma concorrente".*



Il ritorno di Borriello è un chiaro segnale dell'arrivo di Mr.Bee...ci permetterà di espandere il brand tra le teenager cinesi.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo chiarisce su Twitter: "Alibaba non è socio di Bee, ma concorrente".*



Forza Jack Ma


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Gennaio 2016)

La notizia che i capoccia di Fininvest vanno in Cina è già di per se una notizia.
Loro almeno sembrano più seri del duo a capo Dell a.c. Milan. 
Speriamo in bene ( che per me vuol dire alibaba)


----------



## malos (13 Gennaio 2016)

Siamo sicuri che Bee esista? Secondo me è un ologramma stile star trek creato dai pubblicitari fininvest..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Alciato torna a proferire verbo su Twitter: "L'incontro per la cessione del 48% del Milan fra gli uomini di Mr. Bee e quelli di Berlusconi sarà venerdì"*


----------

